
Show HN: Fashion Sales Gathered in Your Size (FB Messenger Bot) - jnetic
http://m.me/foragerapp
======
jnetic
We've been working on this since a little over a month ago. Growth is a big
challenge for us, but so far retention has been pretty good. We'd would love
to get any feedback on the value prop and any other thoughts or suggestions.
Thanks!

